# Flashlight Grip Tape?



## iNDiGLo (Dec 1, 2005)

I have a Pila GL4 and its not the easiest torch to hold onto. Even though the body has a knurled finish it is very fine/smooth. I'm looking for something to put around the body of the flashlight so there is less of a chance of it slipping and me dropping it. Especially when my hands are very dry.

I like the basic concept of the Brinkman Maxfire LX light with the rubberized sheath around body of the light and wondered if there was some material that would be good for this purpose.

My only criteria is that it look professional. I don't want a "ghetto" looking flashlight. I'd prefer something rubberized. 

If i could find another flashlight that had the same body size as a Pila GL4 with a rubberized sheath i'd sacrafice it and put it on the Pila. The Brinkman is too small, i already tried it.  

Here is a link to what the Pila GL4 looks like (for reference):
http://www.pila-usa.com/pilagl4.htm

iNDiGLo


----------



## greenLED (Dec 1, 2005)

If you can find a thin bicycle inner tube, you can cut it to size and slip it over the body. I had a similar setup on my 4D Mag for a long time (you'd obviously need a thinner rubber tube). I always thought it looked nice (and it's great when it's really cold outside; your fingers don't freeze upon contact).

I don't know if they make hot-shrink-tubing large enough to fit over the GL4 before shrinking it.

Yet another set of options would be to use those sports tape that people use to wrap around tennis racquets (sp?), hockey sticks, squash, etc. There's the soft, squishy kind, and there's alse the cloth-type. They usually come in a variety of colors too.


----------



## juancho (Dec 1, 2005)

What you want is Pachmayr Pac Skin, a neoprene cover with self stick under surface.

I use that in the flashlights that go in my trunk, for insulating from the cold when I need them in winter.

Here it is:







It is the one up-front, the older one in the background and to the left is not maked anymore, you cut the Pac Skin with a razor blade to the shape you want.
Available from some shooters suppliers.
Juan C.


----------



## TonkinWarrior (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, this probably won't cut your "professional" standard, but it's sure cheap... and it works:

-->> RUBBER BANDS -- stretched tight and wrapped to form ridges around the light's barrel.

It's a variation of the old "poor mans' Pachmayrs" trick, i.e., rubber bands wrapped around a smooth-wood revolver grip. Served a lot of old-time cops/detectives rather well, too. If ya wanta get fancy, you can use a variety of colors for an up-town/Saturday night/high-pimpin' fashion statement, or ya can just go with dull tan and gray for the, umm, Brooks Brothers pinstripe look.

Since I'm pretty secure about my, uhh, manhood, my personal favorites are the thick purple rubber bands that grocery stores use to wrap bunches of asparagus! They work magnificently on my (formerly) slick-gripped Inovas!

The babes love the look, too... especially the ones who walk the streets for, ahh, cardiovascular stimulation.

Low-tech solution. High-tech results. Can't beat the price.


----------



## iNDiGLo (Dec 2, 2005)

TonkinWarrior  you crack me up. 

Thanks for all the ideas so far. I'll probably experiment to find out what works the best. I'll probably start out with the black heat shrink tubing.

:thanks:


----------



## Skyclad01 (Dec 2, 2005)

This is an on the spot thought (hence ive never tried or experimented with it). But what about (cheap priced) bicycle grips? Speicifcally the push on ones for 10 speed bikes?


----------



## pizzaman (Dec 2, 2005)

indi,

I just picked up some great stuff at my local hardware store in the electrical department. I can't find the original label, but it was called something like "friction tape". It is a rubberized tape with a very tacky surface (not rough like sand paper). It is used on tool handles and sports handles (like baseball bats and tennis raquets). The width is the same as electrical tape.

I originally purchased it for a Cyclops flashlight. This is a great little tool light, but being metal it was cold, and the texture wasn't aggressive enough to prevent slip. After wrapping the body with the friction tape there is ZERO chance of this thing slipping from my hand. It feels like stick'um, but no residue. I didn't really like it at first, but it is growing on me. The tackiness has reduced a bit and is almost perfect for a no-slip-grip. It is also much warmer to the touch. Probably help with heat during summer as well. Amazing and strange stuff.

This past weekend I wrapped the handle of a small hatchet (don't want that baby slipping). Excellent!

For those that don't want something so tacky (feel, not looks), try some of the new bicycle handlebar tape. It comes in all kinds of designer looks and various thicknesses. There is cloth, rubberized and foam. Something to please everyone. Go to a good bicycle shop, not a wally world or sporting goods store.

My beater lights are going to get the friction tape treatment. When I do some fancy mag-lite mod I'll be eyeing some of the designer bicycle tape to enhance the look and feel of my personal project.

The friction tape looks practical, not ghetto. The bicycle tape is cool enough looking that you will have the babes checking out your fancy torch! :naughty: 

Good luck, TR


----------



## TonkinWarrior (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey, Indiglo:

To piggyback on Pizzaman's nifty friction-tape idea, why not slip some of those recycled Purple Asparagus Rubber Bands right over that tape? 

The tape'll really hold 'em in place, plus the rubber-band covered tape won't be so prone to attracting pocket-lint, stray pubic hairs, chewing-gum and condom wrappers, and fruit flies. 

Besides, asparagus is good for you! Lotsa fiber.

-->> Organic-vegetarian-high-fiber flashlights, anyone?


----------



## CLHC (Dec 2, 2005)

Some good suggestions here. . .How about those baseball bat tape? They have the "rubber" type as well as the "leather" type too. They're cheap and readily available at most sporting goods retailer. You can cut/trim to suit your particular torcher.

Hope you find what you're looking for and Enjoy!


----------



## ROVER (Dec 2, 2005)

At some hardware stores, they sell this rubberizing grip in a paint-like can. You dip tool handles in them and they come out with a tight, rubber coat perfectly formed around even odd shapes. You'd have to tape off what you didn't want to dip, and then trim the edges with a razor but it's cool stuff.


----------



## CLHC (Dec 2, 2005)

Yeah but make sure you follow the directions on that one. And be sure to have LOTS of ventilation or you'll get "high" and have brain damage. That's to prolonged exposure though.

You see that stuff on tools handles. . .Great idea ROVER!


----------



## Pila_Power (Dec 2, 2005)

As with all these suggestions, don't forget to keep in mind always heat dissipation requirements.

Perhaps leave gaps between rings of the grip tape or something? :shrug:

Just a thought.

Tim.


----------



## TonkinWarrior (Dec 2, 2005)

ROVER said:


> At some hardware stores, they sell this rubberizing grip in a paint-like can. You dip tool handles in them and they come out with a tight, rubber coat perfectly formed around even odd shapes. You'd have to tape off what you didn't want to dip, and then trim the edges with a razor but it's cool stuff.


-------------------

Hey, ya know, with the rampant spread of Sexually Transmitted Diseases (STDs), that gives me a great idea for, uhh, Protection.

On second thought, I don't think that "trimming the edges with a razor" stuff would sell... odd-shapes not withstanding.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 2, 2005)

It looks a trifle ghetto, but the cloth "Sport Tape" that I get from Wallyworld puts a very nice surface on some of my lights. Ghetto in that it is low gloss, and you can see the layers.

But like Tonkin, I don't really give a hoot what others think!!!


----------



## marcspar (Dec 2, 2005)

I use the yellow silicone tape from Duluth Trading on my HD45; it works perfectly, adding just a enough tackiness. The best part is that it is only adhesive to itself so when you remove it, there is absolutely no residue.

Here's their description:

"Use for emergency hose repairs, tool grip wraps, jumper cable insulation, to repair extension cords and more! This Miracle Tape stretches to "form fit" around any size object, forming a permanent air and watertight seal to fix that leaky pipe or radiator hose. Resistant to fuels, oils and saltwater, and can even be applied underwater. It fuses to itself in 24 hours, and is "non-sticky" so it's easy to apply. Plus, it won't get gooey in hot weather, or crack and peel in cold temperatures. Pack of 6 rolls each measure 1"x 10'. Keep this tape in your tool box and be prepared for quick emergency repairs! Made in USA"

http://www.duluthtrading.com/search/searchresults/22204.aspx

Have a great weekend, everyone!

Marc


----------



## Longbow (Dec 2, 2005)

I use a single 0-ring (thick cross-section, smallish ID) installed 1" from the tail end of the flashlight. This serves as an effective "stop" to prevent slippage through one's fingers.


----------



## chmsam (Dec 3, 2005)

What works for me, and most of these have already been mentioned, are a). friction tape, b). sticky backed bicycle handle bar tape (the stuff without adhesive is a pain to use), and c). foam bicycle handle bar pads (will fit some lights easily and some others with a whole lot of effort). 

Friction tape is the easiest to find, and while it sometimes will have a funky adhesive smell for a while, it provides the best grip and works well for insulating if layered. The handle bar foam tubing is the softest and best for using in cold weather, imho. All of these come off if needed.


----------



## greenlight (Dec 3, 2005)

I want to see more photos of actual lights with grip tape on them.


----------



## juancho (Dec 3, 2005)

*Greenlight,*

Here you are, 
The Pac Skin by Pachmayr is the proffesional way to do it, check how it protect my camcorder, I also use the tape in a inexpensive shotgun that have reverse chekering (non functional) for better grip when I am pumping fast shots.

I haven't have the need to put it in my smaller flashlights, mostly Surefires which don't need any help from a tape as they have sharp knurling as they are.

But it is a great help in the big 6 D that I keep in the trunk of the car as they get very cold in the winter.

By the way the 6 D is modded with aluminum reflector, Pyrex lens and two of the battery sticks from a Magcharger, together with a WA 01166 bulb.






Juan C.


----------



## DUQ (Dec 3, 2005)

So you can get that stuff at a gun shop?


----------



## parnass (Dec 3, 2005)

DUQ said:


> So you can get that stuff at a gun shop?



I goooglized the terms "Pachmayr Pac Skin" and found the manufacturer's web site at http://www.pachmayr.com/pachmayr along with a few dealers.

As others have done, I cut up a bicycle inner tube and use it for flashlight grips. I ride recumbent bicycles and had spare inner tubes.


----------



## Morelite (Dec 3, 2005)

3M makes a nice product called cold shrink tubing.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 3, 2005)

I bought yet another roll of "Sport Tape" at Wallyworld last night.

Be back in a while with some pics!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 3, 2005)

I plan to show a different type of tape, but my camera has to charge....


----------



## iNDiGLo (Dec 3, 2005)

The problem i see using the Pac Skin on a Pila GL4 is the GL4 is not completely round. It has two flat areas on each side of the torch where the name "Pila" is enscribed/silkscreened into the torch. That's why i was thinking either a tape/wrap of some kind or the heat shrink tubing would be best.

Great pics and ideas. I'm experimenting... I'll show results of what worked best for me when i'm finished.

iNDiGLo


----------



## edison (Dec 3, 2005)

1" heat-shrink tubing is what I used on the HD45.






It should work on other 123 lights as well. It's less grippy than friction tape and some of the others mentioned; but it's insulative and a good compromise between "grippy" and "grabby".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 3, 2005)

I've Sport Taped two other lights. My X0 and one of my XM3s. Makes them feel better than cold aluminum!

The Shrink Wrap idea looks pretty cool too!


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Dec 3, 2005)

greenLED said:


> If you can find a thin bicycle inner tube, you can cut it to size and slip it over the body. I had a similar setup on my 4D Mag for a long time (you'd obviously need a thinner rubber tube). I always thought it looked nice (and it's great when it's really cold outside; your fingers don't freeze upon contact).





I turn the tube inside out before I slip it on and if it's a really tight fit I lube it with a few drops of isoprophyl alcohol as I slip it on. When it's in place I clean it up with Armorall and that gives it an almost wet/sticky feel that is easy to hang on to.

There are also *thorn resistant* bike tubes that are three times as thick as a normal tube.


----------



## Topper (Dec 3, 2005)

One vote no go on "friction tape" it will start melting on hot summer days and get all over your hands and what ever it touches at least that is what happened to me. No problem in the cooler months it works well but not good for summer. You might try paracord it comes in many colors and you can wrap it yourself and if needed can be used for other things. Not sure about the "ghetto look" problem, when I use my light mostly its dark and you can't see it any way. I have used the sport wrap PBJS spoke about with no problems so far, I had never heard of it till I saw PBJS posts on it a way back.
Topper


----------



## iNDiGLo (Dec 3, 2005)

Topper,

Thanks for the info. Paracord is another really good idea. All ideas listed here are really good ideas.

:thanks:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 3, 2005)

Glad I could help Topper!!! I have never had any of these lights out in the 100+ days, so I can't say for sure about summer.

But they darn well feel better in the cold!

I just finished my NiteIzed Minim*g...


----------



## pizzaman (Dec 4, 2005)

re: paracord.

REI has some great looking multi-colored paracord that would look impressive. I'll probably try this on one of my 3D mags. I really don't want to make the diameter any larger, so I'll see if it is possible (due to the long length) to pull the white cord out of the middle first. This should allow the cord shell to lay flatter on the flashlight body.

TR


----------



## pizzaman (Dec 4, 2005)

_One vote no go on "friction tape" it will start melting on hot summer days and get all over your hands and what ever it touches.._

Topper,

I wonder if all friction tape is created equal. I find this not to be the case with electical tape. I can have two different brand rolls sitting side by side in a tool box. After about a year, one roll is a sticky gooey mess. The other roll is just fine. Some tapes will harden while others stay soft. These days I always pony up for the best grade electrical tape I can find. Buy it at a contractor frequented hardware store, not wally world or the Dollar store. Sometimes Home Depot and stores like this will not sell the highest grades of supplies.

I use friction tape on my Cyclops carried in my front pants pocket. My body is 98.6 degrees. The flashlight will have to be somewhere in the 80s or 90s temp wise. I am always amazed at how warm a pocket flashlight can be till I recall my body temp is nearly 100 degrees. So far no problems with my taped Cyclops despite pocket temps that match or exceed our summer temps here in the Puget Sound area. I haven't let the Cyclops just sit in the sun on a hot day, but so far so good. I did buy my friction tape in the electrical dept of a hardware store that specializes in carrying contractor grade supplies (they also sell lower priced consumer grade stuff, but you gotta know when to kick in a few more pennies for the good stuff).

Thanks for your input, TR


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 4, 2005)

I think the pac-skin and sport tape ideas are good. My original though woud've been to try the Plasti-Dip also (I've seen it at WallyWorld in the paints/hardware section). It's a great conformal coating. The only problem with this approach is that if you need access to the tailcap afterwards, you'll have to mask it off before dipping the light into the can.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 4, 2005)

I don't have an Electrical Friction tape but I do buy good Electrical Tape. I usually get Scotch 33+ and it never gets gooey or hard that I've seen.

I may go looking for good Friction because you can't ever have too many "tools"!!!


----------



## iNDiGLo (Dec 4, 2005)

Ok folks here is what i finally went with. Today i went to Fry's Electronics and picked up some 1" yellow heat shrink tubing and some 3/4" black heat shrink tubing. I wrapped my Pila GL4 and my Streamlight Tasklight 2L in yellow and wrapped both ends of my Fenix L1P in black. The ability to grip the lights without any worry of the light slipping out of my hand is great. 

I also purchased some 1" clear heat shrink tubing that i tried first but every time i'd try and heat it up it would end up cracking at one end so i gave up. I think it might have been a thinner material. 

The thing i like the most about the heat shrink idea is how nicely the heat shrink follows the contours of each light. It makes for a perfect fit.
I'm happy with my results. :thanks:


----------



## greg_in_canada (Dec 4, 2005)

I have tennis racket grip tape on my nFlex mod (click link in my sig to see photo).

Greg


----------



## uh1c (Oct 14, 2007)

Bumped. Currently useful information. (to me anyway...may for you too:wave

I have tried e-grip designed for phones, Ipods and PDAs and it works great but is not particularly water resistant, lasts about 6 months before needing to be replaced.


----------



## cat (Oct 14, 2007)

iNDiGLo said:


> Topper,
> 
> Thanks for the info. Paracord is another really good idea. All ideas listed here are really good ideas.
> 
> :thanks:



+1. Yes, thanks everyone - especially the pictures. Now I know what to do when I get a fancy modded Maglite that needs some protection.


----------

